# Private Pool - Y/N?



## Seamus0624 (Jun 22, 2013)

will rent in Meadows/Springs. Is it better to get a private pool or join a local pool? What about pool maintenance, is that tenant or landlord responsibility typically?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are community pools in the Springs/Meadows - we used to live in the Springs and had a private pool - we had maintenance guys that would come twice a week to check everything and make sure all the chemicals were alright, cost 500 dhs a month. You're renting so it's your responsibility if you have a private pool, the landlord is only responsible if anything major needs doing.


----------



## Seamus0624 (Jun 22, 2013)

many thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Bear in mind that a private pool will push your Dewa bills up, particularly in summer and if a decent size.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

want do you want the pool for?
swimming, or lounging?

a private pool is likely to be no good for actually swimming, unless you are aiming for a world tumble-turn record!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

DEWA bills only go up if you use the chillers/heaters - we never did. So it's just the cost of running the pump cycles.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Seems pointless to have a pool without a chiller or heater. Useless for at least half the year!



Chocoholic said:


> DEWA bills only go up if you use the chillers/heaters - we never did. So it's just the cost of running the pump cycles.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Seems pointless to have a pool without a chiller or heater. Useless for at least half the year!


More like 3-4 months (Winter), it is still usable in Summer time.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> DEWA bills only go up if you use the chillers/heaters - we never did. So it's just the cost of running the pump cycles.


Evaporation, poor build quality and badly paid don't give a toss make mistakes type pool maintainers all have potential to be detrimental to your Dewa bill...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The unchilled pools in the summer are like swimming in warm bathwater. Still, each to its own. I don't know if I'd still be in Dubai if I didn't have handy access to a properly chilled pool during the summer months. 



ccr said:


> More like 3-4 months (Winter), it is still usable in Summer time.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> The unchilled pools in the summer are like swimming in warm bathwater. Still, each to its own. I don't know if I'd still be in Dubai if I didn't have handy access to a properly chilled pool during the summer months.


Nah chilled pools are awful! You freeze to death most of the time - ours was always in the shade, no direct sun, so if was never like bathwater. The pool we have now we don't use the chiller.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I belong to a club simply for the chilled pool from may - November. We have a pool in our backyard that I consider unusuable those months!


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> There are community pools in the Springs/Meadows - we used to live in the Springs and had a private pool - we had maintenance guys that would come twice a week to check everything and make sure all the chemicals were alright, cost 500 dhs a month. You're renting so it's your responsibility if you have a private pool, the landlord is only responsible if anything major needs doing.


Chocoholic, do you know if the 500 depends on pool size?
I'm guessing it does, if so how big was your pool?


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Kinvara said:


> Chocoholic, do you know if the 500 depends on pool size?
> I'm guessing it does, if so how big was your pool?


Hi Kinvara

I have a pool maintenance business - contact me by PM rather than through the board if you want to discuss further.

In general when I am pricing, size is one of the main factors, together with type/design of pool (skimmer/infinity), location and an "awkwardness" factor (there are some god-awful pools and pumprooms around).

Other factors are more maintenance-company specific. Chocoholic's price is ballpark for a decent-sized private pool maintained by one of the larger companies, perhaps in a gated community. You will find people offering cheaper rates, but bear in mind this is generally for low-paid unskilled labourers to clean the pool, with the occasional chlorine tablet thrown in from time to time - not the best decision if you care about the condition of the water you're bathing in.

Finally, most companies treat the pool with chlorine. We do likewise, but we also offer a chlorine-free option using a synthetic biopolymer for water disinfection - it's a tad more expensive, but proving very popular as the water is without any smell, taste, irritation or any health-related side-effects.

Please get in touch (PM) if you're interested to discuss further or want any other information.

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## Kinvara (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks lamp, if we end up with a pool I'll be sure to get in touch, but from what you're saying, a small pool should cost less than 500.

It's more the risk to our young children than cost, but if the rent is right then pool cost may not be a worry


----------

